# Michael Crichton



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael Crichton has got to be one of the best storytellers of our day. He is responsible for "Coma," "Jurassic Park," "The Andromeda Strain," "Congo," "Sphere," "ER," and many others. Without a doubt, however, my personal favorite is "Timeline."

What's yours?


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 17, 2004)

I really liked Rising Sun, the book, definitely not the movie. The attribute I like best about his books is the very short chapters. His books are very easy to pick up and put down especially if you share my compulsion to finish a chapter before moving on to something else.

My all time favorite secular writer is Jeffrey Deaver, especially the Lincoln Rhyme novels.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2004)

Michael Crichton has a new book coming out, _State of Fear_. Looks interesting.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/books/12/14/books.michael.crichton.ap/index.html


----------



## turmeric (Dec 14, 2004)

I like Jack Higgins, Crichton also.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 14, 2004)

He was on the tube a few days ago being interviewed (I think it was 20/20). His new book is apparently about how the greenhouse effect is junk science and how it is being used to gain political advantage etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> He was on the tube a few days ago being interviewed (I think it was 20/20). His new book is apparently about how the greenhouse effect is junk science and how it is being used to gain political advantage etc.



Yeah, that healthy skepticism of environmental science "falsely so called" (1 Tim. 6.20) is what made this book look appealing to me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2006)

Those who enjoyed _Timeline_ may also find interesting this article about a medieval castle that is being built in France.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 31, 2006)

Timeline is it! If not for that book, I would not have even bothered looking at this thread.

Of course, now I have to go check out his other books.

BTW, Timeline the movie is excellent also...it is definately only a synopsis of the book though. My children really enjoyed the movie. I think there were only two swear words used.

[Edited on 8-31-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 31, 2006)

*The Andromeda Strain*

We have the movie in our library. Good flick and a true period (70's) piece.


----------

